# KFHD 7" vs 8.9"



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I just got my Kindle Fire HD 7", and I'm wondering if I should have gotten the 8.9". Believe it or not, I use the Fire mostly for cooking/recipe apps, as well as some browsing and reading magazines. I'm used to using an iPad for these things, thus a larger screen. Would the 8.9 make that much difference from the 7"?? Any thoughts?


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

One word-yes


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

ginaf20697 said:


> One word-yes


Ha! That was easy!!

Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Another question- do apps that I'm using on the 7" work on the 8.9, or do I have to purchase all over again?


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

There are some apps that work on the 7" but not the 8.9" but you wouldn't have to buy them again.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

If the app works on both, you would not need to re-purchase.   I think there was more of an issue when the 8.9" came out with not all apps working on it but I haven't seen that to be an issue anymore.  

I agree with Gina that the 8.9" would probably work better for the applications you predominantly use.   I upgraded from the original 7" to the 7"HD shortly after it came out.   Then I checked out the 8.9" at Best Buy to see the difference.   I exchanged my new 7"HD for an 8.9" HD and very glad I did.   It is heavier but it works so much better for me for websites and magazine pages.   If you hold it the portrait way it isn't that much wider than a 7" but more of a difference in the height.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

mrskb said:


> Another question- do apps that I'm using on the 7" work on the 8.9, or do I have to purchase all over again?
> 
> Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


Not all apps though


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel like I prefer the HD7, but also use the 8.9. . . as you realize the main difference is the screen size. If you're used to an iPad you might prefer the larger one.

Apps may or may not work on both devices. . . .if they do, you won't have to re-buy them; if they don't they are probably not available in a different configuration anyway. I've not found many that work on one and not the other.  

When you have both devices on your account you'll see in the cloud listing what apps work on each.  Or go to the app's page at Amazon and, on the right, it will say which of your devices are compatible.

If it's something specific you want to check on, I do have both devices. . . .give me a link and I'll check.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

8.9 everytime! I love mine, and actually use it similar to you for recipies! I have it on a stand in the kitchen while i'm cooking away


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for all of your input! I have returned the 7", and the 8.9" should be here tomorrow. Going from the iPad to a 7" was just too much of a difference, especially for the  way that I use it. ...and yes, Cyanide5000, I have a cookbook stand in my kitchen, and the new Kindle will be there while I'm cooking up a storm


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

mrskb said:


> Thank you so much for all of your input! I have returned the 7", and the 8.9" should be here tomorrow.


That's good to hear. Good luck and enjoy your 8.9"


----------

